# Siemens motor advice



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

kiszka6911 said:


> There are also many DMOC 645 liquid cooled controllers, but I am concerned about setup and programing them without the CIF? files and no support from Azure?
> 
> Any thoughts would be great?


Yep, that's the problem  And as these were intended for commercial truck and bus, they likely need control via SAE J1939. Unless you've worked with this equipment before and know it well, you'll have great difficulty using it.


----------



## kiszka6911 (Jun 2, 2011)

So it sounds as if your saying to avoid the controllers, if they are going at scrap prices I might throw out a low ball bid. I could always use the IGBT's and the liquid cooling IP65 box and do a home brew industiral drive control.

All of the controller are for their Ford Transit Connect Electric.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good opportunity of the controllers can be hacked as we do industrial controllers! The parts inside must be worth a bundle as you already say!


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

The auction is online from all the Azure locations

http://www.hgpauction.com/?auctionid=275

someone is going to score some great deals! Its sad to see them end this way.

Steve


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Ah wish I'd known about that. If I could have had a few motor/transaxle combos I'd be head over heals!


----------



## kiszka6911 (Jun 2, 2011)

There are motors and trans axle in the auction, in the UK, page 11


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Someone buy me one of these please
*1PV5135-4WS14-Z

*Someone wanna bid on my behalf?


----------



## kiszka6911 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stiive,

I have a bid on four motors right now, not sure if I can hold it or not but I am going to try. 

Anyone else that is interested there is a proxy form. Where you register to bid and pay using your CC or wire transfer. You sign the form with my name on it it authorizes me so I can pickup your stuff. I live about 1.5 hours away. 

For small items I can ship them through my work UPS or fedex. I will charge you actual shipping which you can paypal me. For freight motors can go as they are if they are in the Siemens box otherwise I can skid and shrink wrap them.

After you get your stuff if you would Paypal me back what you think is fair for the time and effort that is involved.


----------



## kiszka6911 (Jun 2, 2011)

Also the auction ends tomorrow morning at 6ish AM.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

I saw the motors and transaxles in UK, yes! But too lat for me to bid, or arrange funds to do so!

How do we find out if they've sold everything?


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

I've emained the contact on the linked page, David Barkoff. Will let people know what he says. If a good price I'll try get as many as I can and see who else is interested in a drive system.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

kiszka6911 said:


> ...
> Anyone else that is interested there is a proxy form. Where you register to bid and pay using your CC or wire transfer. You sign the form with my name on it it authorizes me so I can pickup your stuff. I live about 1.5 hours away.
> ...
> After you get your stuff if you would Paypal me back what you think is fair for the time and effort that is involved.


I might take you up on your offer... I am mainly interested in a couple of the 20+ pallet lots at the Clinton, MA location (107 and 112) but I wouldn't mind snagging one of the lots of (4) DMOC 645 inverters at the Oak Park, MI location.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Tess I think ou've missed the bidding, but I will let you know what I find out about any unsold products and how we can get hold of them.

You aren't scheming up an EVNetics AC drive system are you? Please DO!


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> I might take you up on your offer and would... I am mainly interested in a couple of 20+ pallet lots at the Clinton, MA location (107 and 112) but I wouldn't mind snagging one of the lots of (4) DMOC 645 inverters at the Oak Park, MI location.


Shame on you Tesseract are you looking at AC motors-controllers.

Chief AC Electron Herder Ya...


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Ivan leave him be! If we all get an AC Soliton the world will cahnge as we know it!!! No more AC-DC wars, EVNetics will rule all! Ha ha I get ahead of myself.

But PLEASE SIR (Tesseract) DO build us a stonking AC controller able to match any motor (within reason)! Your Solitons are fantastic and if you give us similar in AC you'll live in Heaven next door to Mr Tesla


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

tylerwatts said:


> Tess I think ou've missed the bidding, but I will let you know what I find out about any unsold products and how we can get hold of them.
> 
> You aren't scheming up an EVNetics AC drive system are you? Please DO!


Nope - the bidding on all of the A-D lots ends around 10AM EST.

And, no, I'm not scheming up an AC drive system... I mean, just look at how successful A-D was selling one... I'm interested in the A-D drives for the same reason as the rest of you people - good parts for cheap


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Link to UK auction, closing approximately 3 hrs form now:

http://hgpauction.auctionflex.com/s...0&Iso=lonumasc&pagenum=8&lang=en&SkipTo=#1200 

Will try to bid on some stuff, SOOOOO cheak, 150 USD for a motor and transaxle with charger! I should shut up before I get outbid by the sudden rush of DIY forum members!!!


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, I won the lot I wanted... $10,325 with the buyer's premium included.


----------



## kiszka6911 (Jun 2, 2011)

What did you win?!?!?!? I was out bid on everything I was interested in.

What help do you need from me? Here is my contact info. I have a copy of the Agent Release Authorization I can scan and PDF to you.

Anthony J. Kiszka
I.T. Manager
Orbitform Group LLC
1600 Executive Drive
Jackson, MI 49203
517-787-9447 ext 219
517-787-6609 Fax
517-206-8232 Mobile
[email protected]
www.orbitform.com


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone in Vancouver BC? Looking at a lot there, and it's small


----------



## EVCan (Oct 11, 2012)

kiszka6911 said:


> What did you win?!?!?!? I was out bid on everything I was interested in.
> 
> What help do you need from me? Here is my contact info. I have a copy of the Agent Release Authorization I can scan and PDF to you.
> 
> ...


He probably got lot 434 or 435!


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

kiszka6911 said:


> What did you win?!?!?!? I was out bid on everything I was interested in...


I won lot 112 but I had to bid the maximum amount I was willing to pay so I passed on the DMOC inverters. I'm flying up to Boston on Tuesday to arrange for scrapping all of the cast aluminum enclosures and most of the heatsinks to get the number of pallets I have to ship back to Florida down. It's going to be $1600 just to ship 12 pallets and there are 21 in the lot!?!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Tesserect, Would you be willing to sell me 6 of those 4" fans?

I assume they're DC.... but What voltage?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

frodus said:


> Tesserect, Would you be willing to sell me 6 of those 4" fans?
> 
> Are they DC or AC? What voltage?


Sure thing. I don't have any details on the contents of the auction - I don't even know the part number of the IGBTs that I just bought 1100 of - but as soon as I get to the warehouse next Weds I'll let you know.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Must be alot of good stuff in there to scrap off all the allu like that. i guess that alone is worth quite a bit though.

Terms have stated consumers may not bid! I hate this! How's a person supposed to stand a chance. Just means some cash rich business will get all tehse at a steal and then proceed to rip us off in a month's time! I'm going to cry! Seriously!!!


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

Did one of you guys get the Dyno???? I wanted that thing bad. I bet Evnetics now owns a really amazing AC drive development platform?? 

I got lots of motors, brusa chargers, wire, electronic components etc. I hate to see my credit card bill 

Guess I'm driving out to Mi soon.

Has anyone gotten confirmation emails back from Heritage?

Steve


----------



## kiszka6911 (Jun 2, 2011)

hbthink said:


> Did one of you guys get the Dyno???? I wanted that thing bad. I bet Evnetics now owns a really amazing AC drive development platform??
> 
> I got lots of motors, brusa chargers, wire, electronic components etc. I hate to see my credit card bill
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,
Where are you driving from? If needed I can lend you a hand, meet you there or something. My house is pretty close to I-94 about 70 miles west of Azure. 

AJK


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

So what did everyone get? I'm itching to know


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

hbthink said:


> Did one of you guys get the Dyno???? I wanted that thing bad. I bet Evnetics now owns a really amazing AC drive development platform??


Nah, I passed on the dyno because it looked like a shipping nightmare. I wasn't going to touch anything that wasn't already in a box or on a pallet.



hbthink said:


> I got lots of motors, brusa chargers, wire, electronic components etc. I hate to see my credit card bill


Sounds like a good haul. I was tempted to bid on one of the Brusa chargers, myself. I'm curious to see whether they are worth the price they ask for them if nothing else... 



hbthink said:


> Has anyone gotten confirmation emails back from Heritage?


I haven't received an invoice or other communication from HGP yet and I am somewhat worried as we are supposed to pay 25% by the close of business on the day of the auction, which would be 5pm Pacific time (8pm for me, then). I bet my credit card issuer is going to flip out when they see that charge come through... I'm guessing I'll be getting a phone call from them about it....


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

How can you tell how much the stuff sold for? I'd be interested in buying a motor if someone bought too many


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> Sure thing. I don't have any details on the contents of the auction - I don't even know the part number of the IGBTs that I just bought 1100 of - but as soon as I get to the warehouse next Weds I'll let you know.


Wow, that's a risky $12k spent of unknown goodies.
Small price to pay to develop an AC system? Surely you wont blow THAT many IGBTs in R&D!


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Stiive said:


> Wow, that's a risky $12k spent of unknown goodies.
> Small price to pay to develop an AC system? Surely you wont blow THAT many IGBTs in R&D!


The IGBTs are one of the least expensive costs in developing an inverter; the software is by far the biggest expense. Either you spend $25k on Mathcad/Simulink/SimPowerSystems/EmbeddedCoder to develop the motor control algorithms for you, or you hand-code them in C/C++ over a year or two. Of course, there is a lot more to making a good motor controller (AC or DC) for EVs than just, you know, controlling the motor... At any rate, AC ain't cheap.

But, yeah, I was definitely questioning my sanity while bidding on that lot. Even if the IGBTs are ones that Evnetics can use, 1100 of them is enough to supply us for the next 5 years, give or take a few months. My hope is that I will be able to sell 200 or so right off the bat to a "grey market" broker for enough money to cover my costs and then the rest will be gravy. I would really hate to have to parcel them out one at a time on ebay... that would definitely suck.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> The IGBTs are one of the least expensive costs in developing an inverter; the software is by far the biggest expense. Either you spend $25k on Mathcad/Simulink/SimPowerSystems/EmbeddedCoder to develop the motor control algorithms for you, or you hand-code them in C/C++ over a year or two. Of course, there is a lot more to making a good motor controller (AC or DC) for EVs than just, you know, controlling the motor... At any rate, AC ain't cheap.


I just wanted to know if you seriously were considering an AC controller. Yes your right, the development is the hardest part - including hardware.
Even with SimPowerSystems it took me a few months to code and get working, but I didn't start with a working example and instead coded form first principles. But of course that's DTC which is far easier to implement than FOC - but I wouldn't recommend DTC for a commercial EV product, mine is for a non EV project.

Anyway, look forward to hearing about your development


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

I've called and left messages with HGP and haven't hear back although they gave me this womans name as the invoice contact

Sally Huffman
650-649-0148

I left her a message as did my boss but no answer. The small print mentions that online auctions aren't confirmed for 24 hours by email so we wait until tommorrow to get confirmation, maybe we've all won nothing 

Also they seem to charge an extra 18% for cc charge or you can get a 15% refund from that or 3% charge only if you use cash or wire transfer money.

I also bought a lot of 2 pallets of IGBTs and Caps and other assorted high power stuff we need at work, also like to build up my own AC controller I have some of the code already from other inverter work. I also have Matlab and used it as discussed above, it saves you a lot of time!!! in SW dev.

Steve


----------



## EVCan (Oct 11, 2012)

Got my first invoice (froma UK pallet).

Unfortunatly it does not seem like you pay only 3% if you wire transfer the money, you pay 3% less.... at 15%.

Here's part of the text:



> Congratulations on your winning bid(s) at our Heritage Global Partners Auction.
> A copy of your invoice is attached.
> 
> If you cannot open the attached file you will need to download the Adobe Acrobat Reader from: http://get.adobe.com/reader/
> ...


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

Stiive said:


> How can you tell how much the stuff sold for? I'd be interested in buying a motor if someone bought too many


Hi, unfortunately I saw the auction to late, the USA was already closed and I had only 1,5 hour to place a bid for what was left of the UK auction.

I need a type of Siemens Induction in the range of 40-60KW nominal ( 80-150KW maximal) so for me I missed the more interesting motors (138-Series, with 85KW nominal and 200 KW maximal, is quite big though).
If anyone has a motor of this size for sale, please let me know

But anyway I placed a bid for 2 of the smaller Siemens 135-motors (20KW nominal /45KW maximal???), I need one motor for testing and the other I wanted to take just if someone else here in DIY was interested
For one I placed a 400$ bid and the other I placed a 200$ bet.

I then had to leave the auction for one hour, and when I got home I had been outbid on the 400$ and auction was closed. Strangely no one had placed a bet on the other motor so I got it for 150$. This means 207$ with VAT in UK and expenses. My problem is now how to pick it up, the loction is unclear and this auction company has no sending service . The second thing is finding out if I can use the motor...


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

gunnarhs said:


> But anyway I placed a bid for 2 of the smaller Siemens 135-motors (20KW nominal /45KW maximal???), I need one motor for testing and the other I wanted to take just if someone else here in DIY was interested
> For one I placed a 400$ bid and the other I placed a 200$ bet.
> 
> I then had to leave the auction for one hour, and when I got home I had been outbid on the 400$ and auction was closed. Strangely no one had placed a bet on the other motor so I got it for 150$. This means 207$ with VAT in UK and expenses. My problem is now how to pick it up, the loction is unclear and this auction company has no sending service . The second thing is finding out if I can use the motor...


If you cant use the motor and it's the 1PV5135-4WS14-Z model, i'll take it off your hands!!
Or anyone elses for that matter


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

Stiive said:


> If you cant use the motor and it's the 1PV5135-4WS14-Z model, i'll take it off your hands!!
> Or anyone elses for that matter


OK, if I cannot use/pickup it is yours. 
I got the invoice and I will do the payment today.

Then I will se how to get the motor without having to make an extra trip to somewhere in UK to get it

This is the Motor
https://hgpauction.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=56936&weiid=10214156&lang=en


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

gunnarhs said:


> This is the Motor
> https://hgpauction.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=56936&weiid=10214156&lang=en


Heh. They seem to have gotten two of the characters in the part number wrong; IPV5135 4W514 should be 1PV5135-4WS14, as far as I can tell. [ Edit: after I catch up reading earlier posts,this is obvious, sorry.] (I find that sort of sloppiness extremely irritating.)

If so, some brief specs are here:

http://www.metricmind.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/1pv5135-4ws14-300V.pdf

http://www.hec-drives.com/Specs%20Siemens%201PV51XX.pdf

The above seem to give rather different specifications, presumably due to the different DC bus voltage (300 V vs 215 V and 350 V).

[ Edit: the 20 kW/280A/1000 RPM that appears on the nameplate (and therefore the description in the auction) seems to mean 20 kW *per* 1000 RPM. With enough voltage (350 VDC bus) you can get it to something around 5000 RPM, where you can get 105 kW mechanical if you can keep the current at 280 A RMS per phase (so 350 VDC -> ~242 VAC so 117 kVA, but that implies that power factor times efficiency equals 0.89, which seems very high. In any case, it's a weird way to specify the motor, and surely not one dreamed up by the marketing department, since it seems to considerably understate the power of the motor.

Another thought: the 105 kW mentioned in the Siemens overview may be for less than 3 minutes, so it may require more than 280 A. ]


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

I thought that part number sounded familiar. I happen to have access to a used one [ edit: i.e. a 1PV5135-WS14-W11-Z motor ] (don't know what I'd have to pay for it), for any Australian readers that might be interested. It's been sitting idle for years, and they would rather have it gone. When I suggested that they sell it on Ebay, they indicated that this was not possible (!?) under the University rules.


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

Coulomb said:


> Heh. They seem to have gotten two of the characters in the part number wrong; IPV5135 4W514 should be 1PV5135-4WS14, as far as I can tell. [ Edit: after I catch up reading earlier posts,this is obvious, sorry.] (I find that sort of sloppiness extremely irritating.)
> 
> If so, some brief specs are here:
> ... The above seem to give rather different specifications, presumably due to the different DC bus voltage (300 V vs 215 V and 350 V).


Thanks for the info man. More research here on another post seems to indicate that this is the 215V version here with 45KW (nominal!!) Power.
If this is right I will keep the motor and be happy with the buy but very angry to myself not to have bit more for the other motor I lost in the bid at 400$. I thought first it was the 20kW version, there was no time for research i had to place the bid immediately



Coulomb said:


> I thought that part number sounded familiar. I happen to have access to a used one [ edit: i.e. a 1PV5135-WS14-W11-Z motor ] (don't know what I'd have to pay for it), for any Australian readers that might be interested. It's been sitting idle for years, and they would rather have it gone. When I suggested that they sell it on Ebay, they indicated that this was not possible (!?) under the University rules.


Ok, glad at least now Stiive then has this other option too, as it seems more likely now that I will keep my motor.


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

I got my invoices (Canada and Mi) yikkes!!

Anyways I bought a lot of 10 Siemens Motors and they list the part number as 1PV5135-4WS14-ZW12 which were for the Ford Transit Connect a small work van.

Heres the data from Siemens

Rated Power (kW) 45, Rated Torque (Nm) 120, Rated DC Voltage (V) 215, Max Power (kW) [email protected] 350V DC, Max Torque (Nm) 190 @ 280 Arms, Max motor speed 10,000 rpms, weight 86kg.

Sound perfect for most small to midsize conversions. One of these is going in my 1983 Volvo 850, should be just right.

I'll have leftover motors be willing to sell. Got a good deal on the pack of 10 just got to pay and retrieve them from Mi.

Steve


----------



## Madmac (Mar 14, 2008)

gunnarhs
check your PM


----------



## electricmini (Oct 21, 2008)

gunnarhs said:


> Hi, unfortunately I saw the auction to late, the USA was already closed and I had only 1,5 hour to place a bid for what was left of the UK auction.
> 
> I need a type of Siemens Induction in the range of 40-60KW nominal ( 80-150KW maximal) so for me I missed the more interesting motors (138-Series, with 85KW nominal and 200 KW maximal, is quite big though).
> If anyone has a motor of this size for sale, please let me know
> ...


If Stiive can't take the motor - I can!
I'm not far away from where the motor is (Worcester), so could pick it up
It would be awesome in the Supra...

Regards
Richard (electricmini)


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

electricmini said:


> If Stiive can't take the motor - I can!
> I'm not far away from where the motor is (Worcester), so could pick it up
> It would be awesome in the Supra...
> 
> ...


Hi, after reading through the specs Coulomb posted and after own research (see previous posts in this thread) it seems that the motor is more powerful than I thought first, so I will most likely keep it.
But if I (and Stiive) change my mind I will let you know, last day for pickup is the 20.11
Regards Gunnar


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

I added this to my "specs" post at the end of page 4:

"The 20 kW/280A/1000 RPM that appears on the nameplate (and therefore the description in the auction) seems to mean 20 kW *per* 1000 RPM. With enough voltage (350 VDC bus) you can get it to something around 5000 RPM, where you can get 105 kW mechanical if you can keep the current at 280 A RMS per phase (so 350 VDC -> ~242 VAC so 117 kVA, but that implies that power factor times efficiency equals 0.89, which seems very high. In any case, it's a weird way to specify the motor, and surely not one dreamed up by the marketing department, since it seems to considerably understate the power of the motor.

Another thought: the 105 kW mentioned in the Siemens overview may be for less than 3 minutes, so it may require more than 280 A. "


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

PLease list any for sale gents!

I wanted motor/trans from a connect, or even larger motor, and with a controller too if available, but had no business through which I could have bid!


----------



## Rustybkts (Sep 27, 2009)

tylerwatts said:


> PLease list any for sale gents!
> 
> I wanted motor/trans from a connect, or even larger motor, and with a controller too if available, but had no business through which I could have bid!


Like tylerwatts, I missed the sale and could use one of the 1PV5135 4WS14 motors.
I have two spare new/old 1PV5133-4WS20 30/67kw ex Ford Ranger motors which are lighter and more compact for a small car.

So if anyone wishes to swap one from the sale I would be very happy to.

Also would sell one of mine.


----------



## kiszka6911 (Jun 2, 2011)

Some members have asked if I have any idea what things sold for. Listed below are all the items I bid on and what they sold for. You need to add 18% if paying by CC or 15% if paying cash / check / wire. Plus most would have to pay MI 6% sales tax on top that.

364 Permanent Magnet Generator1.00 375.00
368 Permanent Magnet Generator1.00 700.00
369 AC Induction Motor and Gearbox1.00 3,300.00
370 AC Induction Motor and Gearbox1.00 1,250.00
402 AC Induction Motor 4.00 2,050.00 
403 AC Induction Motor 2.00 3,400.00 
410 DMOC 645 Liquid Cooled1.00 325.00
423 DMOC 645 Liquid Cooled1.00 600.00 
405 AC Induction Motor10.00 5,750.00
406 AC Induction Motor10.00 5,000.00 
541 Charger High Voltage2.00 3,200.00 
542 Charger High Voltage2.00 3,000.00
527 Mototron2.00 60.00
544 Charger High Voltage6.00 5,500.00
576 Electric Motor 14 Turn1.00 400.00
577 Electric Motor 14 Turn1.00 1,600.00 
578 Electric Motor 14 Turn1.00 400.00 
579 Electric Motor 14 Turn1.00 650.00 
580 Electric Motor 14 Turn1.00 425.00
555 Vacuum Pump2.00 350.00 
562 Pump Power Steering Electric2.00 110.00 
563 Pump Power Steering Electric2.00 175.00 
565 Pump Power Steering Electric2.00 325.00 
601 Heat Exchanger, Dual Core 6.00 175.00


----------



## Rustybkts (Sep 27, 2009)

kiszka6911 said:


> Some members have asked if I have any idea what things sold for. Listed below are all the items I bid on and what they sold for. You need to add 18% if paying by CC or 15% if paying cash / check / wire. Plus most would have to pay MI 6% sales tax on top that.
> 
> 364 Permanent Magnet Generator1.00 375.00
> 368 Permanent Magnet Generator1.00 700.00
> ...


Wow, thanks......some bargains, some not so which is fairly typical of auctions


----------



## kiszka6911 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just remember that those are the lot totals, its not multiplied by that quantity, for example lot 405 sold for $5700 x 1.18 (buyers premium) or $6726 for 10 motors, or $672.60 each.


----------



## Rustybkts (Sep 27, 2009)

kiszka6911 said:


> Just remember that those are the lot totals, its not multiplied by that quantity, for example lot 405 sold for $5700 x 1.18 (buyers premium) or $6726 for 10 motors, or $672.60 each.


Yes, fully understood and the DMOC 645 inverters went for a steal....lucky bugger which I guess was you.


----------



## Remotecontact (Mar 16, 2010)

I got a decent haul from the auction as well. Open to reasonable offers! Sale thread here: 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...azure-siemens-manzanita-dcp-raptor-80804.html


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Please anyone with surplus/extra stuff to sell in UK post it! So disappointed I couldn't get it cause of that stupid business rule! Not heard from the auction house about it either!


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, but remotecontact is asking $7k for one motor more than the price of an entire lot! I know there are shipping costs but not $6k per motor.


----------



## Remotecontact (Mar 16, 2010)

winzeracer said:


> Yes, but remotecontact is asking $7k for one motor more than the price of an entire lot! I know there are shipping costs but not $6 per motor.


Like it says in my thread, if you're unhappy with my asking price, make me an offer. PM me.


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

Personally I have 10 motors and would want at least $5000 shipped to cover the hassle of getting these motors. Else I'll just do 10 conversions here in CA and sell the cars.

Steve


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

winzeracer said:


> Yes, but remotecontact is asking $7k for one motor more than the price of an entire lot! I know there are shipping costs but not $6k per motor.


How many people ponied up the cash to buy them, process them, pay for fees, fly there and arrange transport, store them? These are less than retail, and he's putting them out on the market and he absorbed the risk so others didn't have to. 

If you don't like his price, make an offer like he said. I mean, if him making money is a huge issue, you could go somewhere else and buy one for full retail.....


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

frodus said:


> How many people ponied up the cash to buy them, process them, pay for fees, fly there and arrange transport, store them? These are less than retail, and he's putting them out on the market and he absorbed the risk so others didn't have to.
> 
> If you don't like his price, make an offer like he said. I mean, if him making money is a huge issue, you could go somewhere else and buy one for full retail.....


I understand that... enough said.


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

The only comparative pricing I found was MetricMind which has them listed at $9165.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

kiszka6911 said:


> Some members have asked if I have any idea what things sold for. Listed below are all the items I bid on and what they sold for. You need to add 18% if paying by CC or 15% if paying cash / check / wire. Plus most would have to pay MI 6% sales tax on top that.
> 
> 364 Permanent Magnet Generator1.00 375.00
> 368 Permanent Magnet Generator1.00 700.00
> ...



so so so incredibly depressing!! If only I knew there was the ability to bid online.... 
lot 364, $375 for a 117kW _*PM*_ motor!! wtf... who bought this stuff???

I cant even see the screen anymore i'm crying so much.


----------



## kiszka6911 (Jun 2, 2011)

Some forum members got some stuff, they have it for sale at 40%-50% of retail. I plan to keep watching eBay in coming months for some stuff.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

kiszka6911 said:


> Some forum members got some stuff, they have it for sale at 40%-50% of retail. I plan to keep watching eBay in coming months for some stuff.


Jack R. of EVTV took home a massive haul.....

(from his blog)
_In any event, I got on the online auction held by HGP and was kind of amazed at the quantity and quality of brand new unused components that were available. I rather took the opportunity to scoop them up. We should be able to offer these to our viewers at a rare firesale price, while still picking up a few ducats for EVTV. It took a somewhat frightening sudden expenditure of a *bit over a hundred grand* I don’t quite have laying around for this. But I think it will cause some excitement._

I would expect them to show up in his store after he gets them in his hands.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

rwaudio said:


> Jack R. of EVTV took home a massive haul.....
> 
> (from his blog)
> _In any event, I got on the online auction held by HGP and was kind of amazed at the quantity and quality of brand new unused components that were available. I rather took the opportunity to scoop them up. We should be able to offer these to our viewers at a rare firesale price, while still picking up a few ducats for EVTV. It took a somewhat frightening sudden expenditure of a *bit over a hundred grand* I don’t quite have laying around for this. But I think it will cause some excitement._
> ...


Nice one. Let's hope it is at a *firesale *price. 
$100,000 worth of stuff is decent. Lets hope half of that was on $500 motors, should be plenty for everyone

Hopefully he has to sell them quickly with no more than 100% mark-up. Quick $100k profit for him, and lots of cheap components on the market.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Great 

But still no word in the uk. And there was nearly as much stuff here to sell so don't know where it all went!!!


----------



## kiszka6911 (Jun 2, 2011)

It appears that he got:
60 Siemens 1P5135 4WS14
48 BRUSA NLG513 chargers
66 DMOC 645 inverter/controller.


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

kiszka6911 said:


> It appears that he got:
> 60 Siemens 1P5135 4WS14
> 48 BRUSA NLG513 chargers
> 66 DMOC 645 inverter/controller.


Wow, that is quite the lot. Be interesting to see what these fire sale prices will be, looks like the market will be somewhat saturated.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

kiszka6911 said:


> It appears that he got:
> 60 Siemens 1P5135 4WS14
> 48 BRUSA NLG513 chargers
> 66 DMOC 645 inverter/controller.



Sweet!
Even if he didn't get the chargers, that's about $1,600 per motor controller combo. BAM


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

If you watch the show, he also got an almost complete vehicle, plus an extra drivetrain, plus a bunch of gear reduction units.

Maybe that brings the cost per unit down more.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

rwaudio said:


> If you watch the show, he also got an almost complete vehicle, plus an extra drivetrain, plus a bunch of gear reduction units.
> 
> Maybe that brings the cost per unit down more.



BAM!!!! That's gotta be <$1,000 per motor & controller _combo _then. 


No wonder that company went bust, they had so many of those stupid vans... So much capital sitting around doing nothing except costing a fortune in interest. Small companies need to employ JIT assembly/manufacturing especially for such high value products.


----------



## Rustybkts (Sep 27, 2009)

tylerwatts said:


> Great
> 
> But still no word in the uk. And there was nearly as much stuff here to sell so don't know where it all went!!!


I have been contacted by a guy who has the motors for sale close to the UK and can PM you his contact details if you are interested.

So pissed I missed the sale as there was so much quality gear for the amateur.

I could do with one of the chargers to double up my existing Brusa.


----------



## Rustybkts (Sep 27, 2009)

Stiive said:


> BAM!!!! That's gotta be <$1,000 per motor & controller _combo _then.
> 
> 
> No wonder that company went bust, they had so many of those stupid vans... So much capital sitting around doing nothing except costing a fortune in interest. Small companies need to employ JIT assembly/manufacturing especially for such high value products.


Agreed.
I hadn't even heard of them in the UK but the sale had dozens of vans here.
Maybe they had too much government money in the kitty.

I have attended the RAC's Future Car Challenge here for the past three years and never even heard of their product.
You would think they would have liked the free publicity.


----------



## Huub3 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi all,

also learned about this auction too late. Am really curious about where the UK stuff has gone, as I might be interested in some of it (charger, heater, AC compressor, vacuum pump, DC-DC converter).

Certainly hope that the non-sold stuff is not going to end in the presses, as it would be a shame to see a repeat of the EV1 debacle.

Any info on the UK buyers is much appreciated, please PM me for details if you would like to keep it out of the forum.

Best regards,


Huub


----------



## Rustybkts (Sep 27, 2009)

Huub3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> also learned about this auction too late. Am really curious about where the UK stuff has gone, as I might be interested in some of it (charger, heater, AC compressor, vacuum pump, DC-DC converter).
> 
> ...


I used an Audi vacuum pump on my car from Ebay.
Apparently, on auto gearbox cars they have an auxiliary electric pump for the brakes as the engine revs are too high when the engine is cold.
Coupled it up with a Volkswagen pressurised washer bottle as an accumulator and negative pressure switch and it works brilliantly.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Huub3 said:


> ...Am really curious about where the UK stuff has gone, as I might be interested in some of it (charger, heater, AC compressor, vacuum pump, DC-DC converter)...


I received an email yesterday with a spreadsheet listing all of the unsold items from the auction. The vast majority of the lots were located in Worcester, UK. Looking over the list I don't really see much I would be interested in myself, especially not after knowing that Jack Rickard bought so many DMOC inverters, Siemens motors and Brusa chargers...


----------



## Rustybkts (Sep 27, 2009)

Tesseract said:


> I received an email yesterday with a spreadsheet listing all of the unsold items from the auction. The vast majority of the lots were located in Worcester, UK. Looking over the list I don't really see much I would be interested in myself, especially not after knowing that Jack Rickard bought so many DMOC inverters, Siemens motors and Brusa chargers...


Good morning Florida, you are up early. 

Any chance of a look at the list?

PM or on forum for us guys in the UK.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Rustybkts said:


> Good morning Florida, you are up early.
> 
> Any chance of a look at the list?
> 
> PM or on forum for us guys in the UK.


Yep, I'm definitely a morning person, even on days I don't have to fly across the country to find out what I just spent $11k on... 

Attached is the list. Auctioning of these items will be by sealed bid, and those have to be turned in by 1700 Pacific Time (-8 GMT, I believe) today.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Tess can you pm your contact please. UK contact is not responding to my emails.

Thanks


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Rusty, please PM those UK sale details you have. After at least one motor/Trans combo, with controller if available!


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

PWOAR!!
Line 24 (lot 360) or line 32 (lot 399).

We need to coordinate so we're not bidding against each other... there's enough motors in there for everyone.

Ill put a grand+ down for a few motors and controllers... who else? Get 10 people to each put a grand down, should win the lot


----------



## Huub3 (Aug 16, 2009)

Stiive,

you have to be fast, auction closing in 30 minutes.

Huub



Stiive said:


> PWOAR!!
> Line 24 (lot 360) or line 32 (lot 399).
> 
> We need to coordinate so we're not bidding against each other... there's enough motors in there for everyone.
> ...


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

tylerwatts said:


> Tess can you pm your contact please. UK contact is not responding to my emails.
> 
> Thanks


You had to be registered for the A-D auction to bid on the unsold lots. I already mentioned elsewhere that I am totally tapped out on my credit cards paying for what I won and can't - really, really can't - take on any more even if I could make a killing in profit. I bid the absolute max I could afford on my lot and, thankfully, that was enough to win, but it wasn't exactly what I would call a sweet victory... 

Also, I've been flying all day long and there's only 2 hours left to turn in a sealed bid on the unsold lots. No guarantee I'd win them even if I bid on them, then.


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

From Jack's Blog...

_I’m a little bit frightened by all of this with the up front costs. We have to send two large trailer trucks there, rent some fork lifts on site, and get it all home. We also have to find somewhere here to store it. And after all that, it just might be that nobody will care. These are unsupported unwarranteed orphan systems._
_But I think we can do that at such an attractive price it may not be much of a consideration. _
_The most painful part will probably be a sudden big influx of the always venomously negative “experts” from DIYelectric that are always trolling for something to carp about and offer a lot of useless “can’t do” negativisms to every pot of soup that shows heat. Hopefully we’ll have it carefully priced HIGH enough to make most of those go away rather quickly._
_Jack Rickard_

Hmmm.. I personally think there is quite a bit of "Can Do" around here, too bad a grudge has to affect pricing.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I think it's awesome that Jack and a few others scooped them up for the masses, whatever the difficulty in getting them running may (or may not be).

He's got the right idea, get parts into DIY'ers hands and get more vehicles on the road. I think it's awesome that He (and others) have done this for the benefit of the community.

And I agree, I think the general consensus here is positive!


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

I was a bit surprised at the shipping costs, a bit less then $5K to get it back to southern california. 10 motors is nearly a ton and very unwieldy, the wire was another ton. Any out west need 4 awg wire I have a couple miles worth. Lots of inverter parts including IGBT modules, large caps, etc. The added expenses, included the 18% fee from HGP and getting an employee to fly out and handle logistics. Anyways a couple of cars will benefit up front from needed supplies. Hopefully a couple others here in CA can take advantage of some quality EV parts at basement prices. I don't plan on doing 10 conversions anytime soon. Oh yes and Brusas and inverters too.

Steve


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

hbthink said:


> I was a bit surprised at the shipping costs, a bit less then $5K to get it back to southern california. Steve


Ok and I thought it would be cheaper per motor to ship 10 than one motor! seems that a extra cost of 500$ - 800$ per motor is what to expect. I must be honest that if I had not been to late and if I had knew the excact specs of the motor BEFORE bitting, I would have gone for the 6 pieces palette. 3 of them could have stayed in UK with interested DIY-members (I have not met the grumpy ones Jack is mentioning in this forum)

But like someone said before here on the thread, with more "organized" bidding it may be possible for members to avoid extra costs, in shipping at least.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

hbthink said:


> I... Any out west need 4 awg wire I have a couple miles worth. Lots of inverter parts including IGBT modules, large caps, etc....


You bid against me on lot 112, didn't you? That was rather annoying...

EDIT: nope, you didn't. I met the guy that was bidding on lot 112 and won lot 107. He's basically an industrial surplus dealer.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Willing to buy some IGBT modules if over 600V 600A. PM me details


----------



## Huub3 (Aug 16, 2009)

Steve,

seems high indeed, looking at the 1600 $ that Tesseract mentioned for his 10+ pallets, and the EUR 300-400 I heard for moving 2.5 tons (2500 kg) within Europe (ca. 1000 km).

Huub



hbthink said:


> I was a bit surprised at the shipping costs, a bit less then $5K to get it back to southern california. 10 motors is nearly a ton and very unwieldy, the wire was another ton. Any out west need 4 awg wire I have a couple miles worth. Lots of inverter parts including IGBT modules, large caps, etc. The added expenses, included the 18% fee from HGP and getting an employee to fly out and handle logistics. Anyways a couple of cars will benefit up front from needed supplies. Hopefully a couple others here in CA can take advantage of some quality EV parts at basement prices. I don't plan on doing 10 conversions anytime soon. Oh yes and Brusas and inverters too.
> 
> Steve


----------



## Rustybkts (Sep 27, 2009)

Noting the number of converted vans without battery packs, does anyone know where they are as I didn't see them listed anywhere.

Did the supplier refuse to supply when Azure became shaky?

There must be a number of these battery packs around somewhere which are now redundant.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

I have the option of getting one of the BIG liquid cooled Siemens motors - I think the 85kW continuous one but it will cost me about $4500 worth of my stuff. If someone is SERIOUSLY interested I will sell it for $5000 + freight. I pretty much have to know by 9AM (EST) tomorrow (the 15th).

Lucky me, I have also won a bunch of AC24LS motors, including some with a 10:1 or 12:1 gearbox (not sure which - boxes are on the bottom pallet of a stack). I will sell those for dirt cheap (open to reasonable offers), but they are already palletized so they are coming back to Florida with me.

I just got back from the scrap yard where I received a check for $3790 just for the aluminum heatsinks and covers... 

Still haven't had lunch, though... gah.


----------



## ev builder (Nov 14, 2012)

im new to DIY ELECTRIC CAR so hello to all.

i purchased some of the azure lots from the auction and looking for help on sourcing the files needed to set up the controllers. any help will be welcome.

i also have some motors, inverters, borgwarner gearboxes, aircon pumps, water pumps, vac pumps, left hand drive rolling shells, heaters, brusa chargers and lots more for sale. so pm me if you interested.

i purchased the lots for vehicles that we are looking to build so we have around 10 sets to sell but we are looking for offers around 50% retail but lets talk.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

EV Builder, where are you please? UK or US? I'm interested if in the UK!


----------



## ev builder (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi
i am located in somerset and have listed a drive set on ebay to see how much response we get.

item number 251184766149

if you interested give me a call. 

i have put a low starting bid to see how it gets on but i have already sold a motor for much more that the starting price.

thanks.


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

Tesseract said:


> I have the option of getting one of the BIG liquid cooled Siemens motors - I think the 85kW continuous one but it will cost me about $4500 worth of my stuff. If someone is SERIOUSLY interested I will sell it for $5000 + freight..


5000$ is a firesale price for this type of motor! Unfortunately I have finished the budget this years for stuff, (and I saw this offer to late)
but I am very interested next year if someone still has it then


----------



## no gas (Nov 16, 2012)

Fellow ev'ers New to this forum ..thanks to jeff an matt.. (maybe) meet jeff at the clinton mass azure auction pick up. i won lots 102,109,110,113
these lots contains siemans mtrs ac24ls motors an ac24ls motors and at1200 gear boxes wire and tons of the parts used for the conversions dc/dc 750 150-250 in 13.2 out.. if you have any interest pm me not sure you can post email addy here.. im the industrial surplus dealer jeff mentioned above.. 2 tt full of pallets "stuff" good deals will be every where i sure


----------



## kiszka6911 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone in MI picked up and extra Siemens 1PV5135-
4WS14 motor, one of the lower voltage ones used in the transit connect. I am interested but not at all interested in the $2900 Jack has them listed for. I would be willing to go $1500 but that's my limit. I know there are motors out there that people won that they are all in at much less then $1000 each. It may sound cheap but IMO, buying a unknown motor, with no warranty is risky. If there was some MFG flaw you just bought a Siemens door stop.


----------



## kiszka6911 (Jun 2, 2011)

Rustybkts said:


> Noting the number of converted vans without battery packs, does anyone know where they are as I didn't see them listed anywhere.
> 
> Did the supplier refuse to supply when Azure became shaky?
> 
> There must be a number of these battery packs around somewhere which are now redundant.


There were no extra battery packs, packs were being delivered, JIT, from Johnson Controls. There were a two or three on the floor at oak park but these were getting returned because of flaws. I specifically asked about them.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Darn. We tried to bid on lot 913. Who got that one?

Congrats to all who got something from it. This was top shelf stuff!


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

I didn't get 913, but wow!!! impressive array of stuff

I did get several lots in Canada but I'm having a lot of trouble getting a shipper to take it over the border. I've got an employee there and hired local help to pack. Should be done loading early next week, we got them to give us a few more days. 

Anyone up there know the best way to get this over the border? 

I'd rather not use a customs broker or have to tie up a bonded warehouse that get expensive fast!!! I should be able to show my auction receipt pay the 3% tariff and head across the border. 

Anyone up there that can lend a hand? I'd love to get advice or help it cost me another $1000 to fly up and spend 2 days there.

Steve


----------



## PlanB (Jan 20, 2010)

Just throwing my hat into the ring from Australia, I'd be interested in a Siemens motor/DMOC controller/borg warner gearbox combo if there are any left after the dust settles.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

hbthink said:


> I didn't get 913, but wow!!! impressive array of stuff
> 
> I did get several lots in Canada but I'm having a lot of trouble getting a shipper to take it over the border. I've got an employee there and hired local help to pack. Should be done loading early next week, we got them to give us a few more days.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the score. And yeah, I really wanted 913 - we went there in person to see what there was......youch.....

A proof of sale should be good enough for the declared value. If you're there in person, you should be able to fill out the paperwork yourself and avoid paying a broker to do it.

I'm not sure why the shipper would have an issue going through the states. Of course, if you're filling a 5 ton (or maybe an 18 wheeler) it can get expensive to ship by truck.

Its a long shot but I almost wonder if you'd be better shipping it by sea. The port of vancouver is close by.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

hbthink said:


> ...Anyone up there that can lend a hand? I'd love to get advice or help it cost me another $1000 to fly up and spend 2 days there.


I can't imagine handling the shipping of auction stuff without going up there personally. If I hadn't done that I wouldn't have been able to scrap or sell 16 of the 21 pallets that I had won, inventory the remaining items, secure them with stretch wrap so they don't keel over the first time they are picked up with a forklift, put labels on the pallets to help ensure they make it to me regardless of how many times they get transferred, and just be there when the truck picks them up. Flying to MA from FL and staying they for 3 days cost me over $1000, too, but considering that doing such cut my shipping cost from $3400 down to $1100 and netted me over $8k in sales/scrap, I'd say it was totally worth it.


----------



## no gas (Nov 16, 2012)

Ditto to jeff .....i would never had meet jeff


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

no gas said:


> Ditto to jeff .....i would never had meet jeff


Ah, you must be Bruce (or Bill). Pleasure meeting both of you and good luck with your sales. I just found out that the AC24LS motors I still have (10) of don't have a shaft end bearing... oops. Oh well, that's buying stuff at auction for you.


----------



## Huub3 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi all,

would be interested whether there is an overview of the final bid per lot. We got insight in some of the US lots via Jeffrey and Kriszka. But there is some other material that I would be very interested in to learn the bid level of (e.g. the almost ready cars) and a complete overview would be very nice to have.

I am aware that this will cause some additional tears in my eyes, but on the other hand will prepare me for future auctions (not that I hope other EV companies will go bust soon).

Regards,


Huub


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Please PM me if you have Siemens motors or IGBTs for sale. 
No preference from UK or US.

Cheers


----------



## no gas (Nov 16, 2012)

tesseract said:


> ah, you must be bruce (or bill). Pleasure meeting both of you and good luck with your sales. I just found out that the ac24ls motors i still have (10) of don't have a shaft end bearing... Oops. Oh well, that's buying stuff at auction for you. :d


guilty as charged THOSE AC24LS may be missing the bearing due to what they were mounted to


----------



## no gas (Nov 16, 2012)

OK here is a quick list of what seimans mtr i have
(1) 1pv5138-4ws24-zw11
(1) 1pv5138-4ws24-zw12
(4) 1pv5139-6ws24-zw02
(4) 1pv5135-6ws36-zw12

pm me if interested


----------



## no gas (Nov 16, 2012)

Also have the programming cables for the dmoc can/rs232...
The encoder cables for the siemans to dmoc controllers
Also have the connectors for the dmoc contoller ( plastic shell only) so far


----------



## a4x4kiwi (Mar 23, 2009)

I would be interested in the following if available.

UK or US. (I am in Australia)

1PV5135-4WS14 motor
300v - 13.8v DC-DC Converter
Water Heater
Vacuum pump
DMOC
Cable set

PM me if you have any or all the above available.

Cheers,
Mal.


----------



## andrewvs (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd also be interested in potentially up to 6 of any of the following:
300v DC-DC Converter
Water heater
Aircon compressor
Power steering pump
Vacuum pump
Cable set
Brusa chargers


----------



## no gas (Nov 16, 2012)

no gas said:


> Also have the programming cables for the dmoc can/rs232...
> The encoder cables for the siemans to dmoc controllers
> Also have the connectors for the dmoc contoller ( plastic shell only) so far


ALSO JUST FOUND DC DC CONVERTERS 200-400 IN 13.5 OUT KEEP CHKING EBAY THEY WILL BE POSTED THERE BY TONIGHT



ebay item:170945281778
170945281727


----------



## Huub3 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi all,

Do we have insight into the electrical build-up of the heaters, AC compressors and DC-DC converters from Azure? I would like to know whether the high-voltage side of these appliances is isolated w.r.t. ground?

As I am working on a 600 V pack, I could potentially use the half-pack voltage to drive them (300 V being close enough to the 350 V pack voltage for Azure's). However, this would certainly not work when the HV side in the device is connected to ground somewhere, as this would mean that I would create a short (I will most likely have the pack midpoint connected to chassis ground).

Any insight in this matter would be highly appreciated.

Regards,


Huub


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Huub3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do we have insight into the electrical build-up of the heaters, AC compressors and DC-DC converters from Azure? I would like to know whether the high-voltage side of these appliances is isolated w.r.t. ground?
> 
> ...


From the work I've done on a Solectria Force I can say everything I've touched so far is isolated. AC controller, dc/dc converter, main controller.

I'm no expert but I would suggest you think twice about grounding any part of the HV pack, do some more research into all the bad things that could happen by doing that.


----------



## Huub3 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello RW,

thanks for this info, good to know.

Regarding the grounding of the pack, I have seen and heard a lot of different opinions and solutions on that matter. I take it that you have your pack fully isolated? What is the general consensus on this matter in the US, and in this forum?

One of the thinks that was brought up somewhere is that with grounding and fault detect, you can detect an isolation error which otherwise might become unnoticed. 

I have to look back in the details, but also think I remember the Australian regulations did propose a solution that was against the general consensus in the forum.

Might be good to have a separate topic on this matter in the Batteries thread.

Thanks a lot, regards,


Huub



rwaudio said:


> From the work I've done on a Solectria Force I can say everything I've touched so far is isolated. AC controller, dc/dc converter, main controller.
> 
> I'm no expert but I would suggest you think twice about grounding any part of the HV pack, do some more research into all the bad things that could happen by doing that.


----------



## Rustybkts (Sep 27, 2009)

Huub3 said:


> Hello RW,
> 
> thanks for this info, good to know.
> 
> ...


Hi Huub,

As an industrially trained electrician, I would never connect any part of the high voltage pack to ground as you are then making any maintenance on the cells extremely risky.
My sphincter muscles already twitch when I do anything with the terminals on my 320v pack so I would also recommend as discussed before in our Emails, that you keep the pack voltage as low as possible because DC is so damn dangerous. The voltage you are planning is really only for very high power.

Russ


----------



## imwoody36 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi
I got a van and 8000 dollars worth of parts,
see my stuff linked here
http://autobeyours.com/2012 ford Transit Connect Azure.htm


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

no gas said:


> ebay item:170945281778
> 170945281727


The latter of these two is the encoder / thermistor cable. I see that these are all gone now (20 of them).

Does anyone know what the part number or even the manufacturer of the motor end of this cable is? It's a circular 12-pin connector:










The way that pin 9 is not at the same radius as pins 1-8 makes it unusual and hard to find.

Thanks in advance for any clues.


----------



## Rustybkts (Sep 27, 2009)

Coulomb said:


> The latter of these two is the encoder / thermistor cable. I see that these are all gone now (20 of them).
> 
> Does anyone know what the part number or even the manufacturer of the motor end of this cable is? It's a circular 12-pin connector:
> 
> ...


I purchased some of these recently as they were similar but not orientated exactly like the sockets on my Siemens 6SV inverters so I replaced them.
RS components stock them in the UK at least 531-807 and 531-778.
You should be able to get them in Aus but if you have problems PM me.

Cheers


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

Rustybkts said:


> RS components stock them in the UK at least 531-807 and 531-778.
> You should be able to get them in Aus ...


Wow, thanks! I've spent ages searching for a connector that would fit.

We have an RS components warehouse in Australia, and they are in stock. The price is even quite reasonable.


----------



## kiszka6911 (Jun 2, 2011)

One NEW! Siemens Motor for sale, NIB, 1PV5135-4WS14, I have one motor completely sealed in the factory crate. I was able to purchase it as part of an unsold reserverd lot. Motor is located in Jackson, MI. at a comercial address. Based on what I paid for the lot I need to get $2K for this motor.

PM me for details. Anthony Kiszka




a4x4kiwi said:


> I would be interested in the following if available.
> 
> UK or US. (I am in Australia)
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulD1 (Jan 31, 2013)

I may be intersted in purchasing new Azure part # 101348 - KDS/Silvatech E560 gearboxes with 2.36:1 ratio. Or similar.


Paul


----------



## bliksem (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a new E560 gearbox available .
PM me for details.

Regards


----------



## bliksem (Aug 3, 2009)

PaulD1 said:


> I may be intersted in purchasing new Azure part # 101348 - KDS/Silvatech E560 gearboxes with 2.36:1 ratio. Or similar.
> 
> 
> Paul


PaulD1 did you receive my PM?

Regards
Bliksem


----------



## agazdziak (Sep 24, 2012)

PaulD1 said:


> I may be intersted in purchasing new Azure part # 101348 - KDS/Silvatech E560 gearboxes with 2.36:1 ratio. Or similar.
> 
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

Do you have any more info on this gearbox? I don't know anything about it but the gear ratio sounds like something we might be looking for. 

I've got a 1PV5135 4WS14 and am looking for a gearbox to use with a rear diff that has a ratio somewhere in the range of 3.55 to 4.10 (not sure which, have to check the vehicle this weekend to verify).


----------



## PaulD1 (Jan 31, 2013)

bliksem said:


> PaulD1 did you receive my PM?
> 
> Regards
> Bliksem


Yes,

A bit more than I had budgeted. See pm.

Paul


----------



## squall333 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry i didnt read the whole thread, if the answer is in here ill go back and check.

How does this motor compare power and efficiency wise over a warp 9?


----------



## agazdziak (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone know what type of encoder is in this motor? Single End Hall-Effect, Quadriture, etc.


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

squall333 said:


> Sorry i didnt read the whole thread, if the answer is in here ill go back and check.
> 
> How does this motor compare power and efficiency wise over a warp 9?


Hi, this is a graph was on a members (etishler) site and shows the comparision between a Ford-Siemens and Warp 9 amongst other.
The Siemens 1PV5135-4WS14 has more nominal (45kW) and maximal (105kW at least)-power than the Ford -Siemens motor on the graph here but similar behaviour as I have read (have not tested it myself yet).


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

agazdziak said:


> Anyone know what type of encoder is in this motor? Single End Hall-Effect, Quadriture, etc.


Look at the manual-attachment, especially chapter 6.2


----------



## Rustybkts (Sep 27, 2009)

agazdziak said:


> Anyone know what type of encoder is in this motor? Single End Hall-Effect, Quadriture, etc.


It is quadrature using hall effect sensors made by Siemens type TLE 4974U.

There are two of them arranged for quadrature output and their supply voltage is from 4.5 to 24v.

I have a spec sheet if anyone is interested.


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

Rustybkts said:


> It is quadrature using hall effect sensors made by Siemens type TLE 4974U.
> 
> There are two of them arranged for quadrature output and their supply voltage is from 4.5 to 24v.
> 
> I have a spec sheet if anyone is interested.


Hi, yes thanx, please post your spec docs, would be fine to compare it to this previous document.


----------



## agazdziak (Sep 24, 2012)

FYI the M23 Circular connectors work for the siemens motors. 

However, I'm looking for advice on hooking up the temperature sensor. I'm using the Wavesculptor interface that can read signals from a NTC thermistor. Looking at the signal pinout for the temp sensor on the motor, I can't figure out which signal should be the NTC input and which should be the ground.

I'm guessing that ENC A is Signal UA1 and ENC B is Signal UA2, does that seem correct?


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

agazdziak said:


> FYI the M23 Circular connectors work for the siemens motors.


Nice info, thanks for that



agazdziak said:


> I'm using the Wavesculptor interface that can read signals from a NTC thermistor. Looking at the signal pinout for the temp sensor on the motor, I can't figure out which signal should be the NTC input and which should be the ground.


Ground is Pin 5.
I have not tested the temperature sensor yet but it should use the same ground as other signals I asssume.

Pins 9 -11 represent different voltage outputs for temperature sensing 

As I understand it you should get a voltage signal from Pin 9 and 5 for example (or 10 and 5) dependant on temperature, but as I say have not tested it yet.



agazdziak said:


> I'm guessing that ENC A is Signal UA1 and ENC B is Signal UA2, does that seem correct?


 Yes one represents the frequency, other the encoder position (have only tested the speed yet)


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry have to disagree with gunnarhs on this



agazdziak said:


> Looking at the signal pinout for the temp sensor on the motor, I can't figure out which signal should be the NTC input and which should be the ground.


Pretty sure Pin10 is the common for both Pin9 and Pin11. 
Remove the KTY 84 and you see;
+1R1
-1R2 / -2R2
+ 2R1

You have listed two NTC thermistors, 1R and 2R, and each have pins 1&2 where Pin1 is positive (+), and Pin2 is negative (-). 
The negative pins are common




agazdziak said:


> I'm guessing that ENC A is Signal UA1 and ENC B is Signal UA2, does that seem correct?


Yeh that's fine. Its a quadrature encoder, swapping these pins will change the controllers perception of the direction of the motor (clockwise/anti-clockwise).
If you want to change the rotation of the motor, change these pins AND swap any 2 of the 3 phases (motor leads U, V, W)


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

Stiive said:


> Sorry have to disagree with gunnarhs on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for correction would be an improvement to have two temperature sensors 
(does anyone know their location, one at least should be in the stator windings) 
Previous motors I have seen had only one stator temperature sensor, I assumed wrongly then that it would be the same sensor but different outputs. And I have not tested the temperature sensors yet, only (seperately) each speed sensor. They each give 64 Pulses per rotation, I assume there is a old fashioned sprocket inwolved


----------



## agazdziak (Sep 24, 2012)

Stiive said:


> Sorry have to disagree with gunnarhs on this
> Pretty sure Pin10 is the common for both Pin9 and Pin11.
> Remove the KTY 84 and you see;
> +1R1
> ...


Perfect, thanks. The temperature sensor makes sense. I actually am going to want this to rotate counter-clockwise. Good call on swapping the encoder pins - I had already swapped U & W, but didn't think to do that as well.


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

*wiring DMOC 645 and Siemens 1PV5135*

Hi, just to clearify it a bid more precise (please correct me if Im wrong):


Pin Siemens (12pin) - Pin DMOC (19pin)
1 - 1 ENC_A1
2 - 3 ENC_B1
5 - 5 GND_D
4 - 8 Fused_+5V
9 - 9 MTR_TEMP
10 - 10 GND_A

Remark:
If the rotation direction is wrong, U and W need to be changed and ENC_A1 and ENC_B1 (correct?)






agazdziak said:


> FYI the M23 Circular connectors work for the siemens motors.
> 
> However, I'm looking for advice on hooking up the temperature sensor. I'm using the Wavesculptor interface that can read signals from a NTC thermistor. Looking at the signal pinout for the temp sensor on the motor, I can't figure out which signal should be the NTC input and which should be the ground.
> 
> I'm guessing that ENC A is Signal UA1 and ENC B is Signal UA2, does that seem correct?


----------

